# Clodbuster to buy or not ?



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a chance to buy a Clodbuster. He's holding it for me. I understand they are discontinued, is this true ? Also if I was to buy this would I still be able to buy replacement & upgrade parts for it ? Where ? He also has a Mad force as well , but I haven't seen one of them @ for a while, anyone else ?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Clodbuster is still avaliable they have the super clodbuster as well @ towerhobbies Tamiya Super Clod Buster 4x4x4 Kit 209.99 new check it out,also esp makes alot of aluminum upgradeable parts as well hope it helps.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you Tamiyking. What is the difference between the Clodbuster & Superclodbuster ? This guy seemed to think the Super clod is on the way out too ? Is it a good truck ? I like the way it looks but know nothing about it's performance.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I cant remember what the difference is between the motor. But I had one and it was a lot of fun. The old on I had had a lot of bounce per the ounce. It looked good but sucked the juice like crazy. I kinda regret selling it. I would by another one .There are a ton of after market parts for it and are great for bashing. 
The only negative I think is parts you have to buy the whole part tree to get the part you need. I think most Tamyia cars and trucks of that kind are like that.


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

Hey guys, there isn't any difference in the Original Clod vs the Super Clod... motors and everything are the same... the only difference is the colored parts are blue on the super clod, as opposed to red on the original... The original had a chevy grille and tailgate, but due to licensing reasons, Tamiya changed it to a 4x4x4 grill on the super clod. The blower is also different, along with the decals... and chrome wheels...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think when my bills r fixed, I'm getting the Clod. :thumbsup:
What kind of things can I do to it? Is the four wheel steering hard to figure out?


----------



## pcorty (Feb 19, 2010)

*FOR SALE: ALL Original 1980s VINTAGE Clod Buster (perfect 10)*

Hey Guys, fyi

FOR SALE $250
ALL Original 1980s VINTAGE Clod Buster (perfect 10)
Comes with Original Controller & Charger
Chevy Decals
All original Parts
Professionally Assembled
No Box

I have a guy coming to look at it this weekend, so if interested please call me directly (847) 772.7355


----------



## mnimud28 (Feb 13, 2010)

I remember the Clod from when I was a kid though I didn't personally own one. I remember how huge it was next to my Hornet and RC10, the 4WS, and dual motors, a real cool truck.

If you're looking to dive it around with mild off roading it should be fun but if you want real bashing, jumping, and stability then the Clod isn't the truck for you. The suspension is a very old school design with the shocks mounted totally vertical and it is very bouncy. If you would consider a RTR truck for a little more money I'd look at something like an HPI E-Savage. Tower has them for $279. It has dual 550 motors and 4wd but no 4ws. I should mention it uses 2 - 7.2 volt batteries at once. That truck will take some real abuse and can be highly modified if you desire down the road. If you don't have a local hobby shop where you can check them out do a search on youtube for any truck you're thinking about. Then you can see people running them and get an idea how they are in action. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

pcorty, email & Pm sent

mnimud28 Thank you for the info. I bought a new one. I love these because they r so much like the big monster truck you used to see in the 80's running over cars like the original bigfoot. I might do some mods but truthfully the way they bounce & the wheels wobble to me is part of the charm, lol


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out my photos of one of my clods:thumbsup:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> Check out my photos of one of my clods:thumbsup:


Wow TK, you've got some nice stuff there . I'll be right over to pick them up..... :thumbsup: Seriously, Tamiya stuff is going to be my undoing. 

pcorty, did you sell your Clod this weekend ? If you didn't I'm still interested. Sorry about the phone, the battery died & I finally was able to locte one threw Radio Shack so I should have it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Many years of collecting 90% of them run


----------



## screamncj (Jan 20, 2009)

clodbusters are thought to be old school , people are right they have been around along time i got my first truck when i was 7 im now 35 i still play with them and have 7 of them, these trucks can be built to run just as hard as the emaxx or other trucks the difference is they look like a truck check out sites like clodtalk or rcmt i wish people would catch on to the racing with these trucks like monster jam racing it is very fun, google rc clodbuster monsterjam and check out the competitions they have we need this in the michigan area


----------



## db47201 (Jul 16, 2009)

Clods are a blast. I've had a few in my r/c time. The best thing I did with a clod was scratch built a truck, chassis, suspension mounts, etc with everyday stuff from Lowes/Home Depot, and spent under 20 bucks. The only thing I really used from the kit was the axles and tires and wheels The chassis I built was a replica of a Clodzilla 2 with a few tricks and twists from me. The truck was completely functional and functioned very well. Had plenty of articulation. Myself personally, I locked out the rear steering.


----------

